# Bel-Air Garage



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well I saw so many guys having fun building and showing off their collections that I had to join Bel-Air is a small shop with big dreams.One day there will be a new Bel-Air Garage.Enjoy it


http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/...ir Garage/?action=view&current=DSC00192-1.jpg


http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/...ir Garage/?action=view&current=DSC00193-1.jpg

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Bel-Air Garage/?action=view&current=DSC00185.jpg


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The black flamed 55 is awesome!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the extended cab hauler Tom!

Are the 3 window deuces available?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!! Them 3 windows look promising!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome paint jobs Tom, love that flamed 55


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The 32 Deuces are made by Rick Swavely . www.resindude.com a real good guy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Quite a nice stable Tom!!! I'm still liking that flamed 55 myself...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome Fleet of cars & transport vehicles, Tom!! Thanks for sharing the slideshow. ..RL


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET!!!!! That's some really cool stuff!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Look at that one...wait that one....ooooh that one too!!!*

Now that is a fun looksky....That little red ramp truck is just fun!

Bob...Have Corvette fever now...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The new Prince of Bel-Air has been crowned!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great lookers Tom! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Who did those cool flame paint jobs ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you for sharing, Tom.
Great looking cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

1scalevolvo said:


> Who did those cool flame paint j
> Neal:dude:


Earl Schieb,I'll paint any car $19.95


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Earl Schieb,I'll paint any car $19.95


...leave the windows down! We'll do the inside for FREE! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah, it was 29.95, and for another twenty, they would lay on double the paint!...Right over bugs and mud and bubblegum.....
Ol Earl was a local celeb! LOL


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm totally digging on the 55 chevy (blue prints) line drawings.Those are great.The corvettes are cool and that blue Tyco nomad is awesome.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

are those jl corvettes?the gs?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh no.JL isnt even close.They are resin bodies by Bad dawg.They come unpainted and the rest is up to you.


----------

